# some random pics....



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

new tank. will be painting the top 2inches of the glass though as the lid doesnt hide the lights and bracing etc very well.

View attachment 66379

View attachment 66380

View attachment 66381

View attachment 66383


tyrone
View attachment 66382


tyrone
View attachment 66385


me and the girlfriend. note the muscle pose. you will never get a pic of me being serious, im always messing about. 
View attachment 66384

View attachment 66386


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Bump for the hot mama. Just kidding...=]


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds, dog and sexy lady


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet tank and reds.... Nice rottie


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice reds and nice tank. Perhaps you should snap some suction cups onto that heater and stick it to the back of the tank. It looks pretty vulnerable the way it is, but other than that, everything looks great!
~Taylor~


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks guys, will take a pic of our other dog jojo too and wack that up tomorrow or something.

the heater has got suction cups behind it but it keeps coming loose so dads getting me some more tomorrow.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

tweekie said:


> the heater has got suction cups behind it but it keeps coming loose so dads getting me some more tomorrow.
> [snapback]1078165[/snapback]​


Yeah now if I look closer I can see one of them in the second picture, maybe they just lost their shape because they keep coming off.
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i like the names you have gave your p's after "Dot, Doris and Jane
named after the mother in law, my mum and the misses!!
snappy, vicous and moody..... just like the RBPs!!!!"

u have a nice misses







sorry to here that they took out one of them


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks mate. he would have liked the new tank aswel!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice rbp







one day i'll get my baby rbp as big like everyone's in this site including yours too :nod:


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

think mine are about 6inches now. one is slightly smaller than the other though. they just dont seem to stop growing!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

tweekie said:


> think mine are about 6inches now. one is slightly smaller than the other though. *they just dont seem to stop growing!!!*
> [snapback]1078395[/snapback]​


You gotta love 'em for it though. That's why I love Pygos so much, it's so great to watch 'em grow. That's why I don't see myself owning a Serra, but who knows, it could happen.








~Taylor~


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dude, yer chick is smoking...


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Like the fish en the girl, but who is that guy?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice tank and reds


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

Dexter said:


> Like the fish en the girl, but who is that guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just some random idiot..... hey wait.... thats me!!!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

haha great pics mate, im like that in photos, no point being sensible!

ian


----------

